# Maple Glaze for Salmon



## Dutch

I promised on another thread in this fourm that that I would post my Maple Glaze for you all.  Here it is. . .

*Maple Glaze for Salmon*

1 cup pure maple syrup
2 tablespoons finely grated peeled fresh gingerroot
4 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
3 tablespoons low sodium soy sauce 
1 1/2 teaspoons minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon lemon zest
Fresh ground pepper to taste

In a small heavy saucepan simmer maple syrup, gingerroot, 3 tablespoons lemon juice, soy sauce, garlic, lemon zest and pepper to taste until reduced to about 1 cup, about 30 minutes, and let cool. (Maple glaze may be made 2 days ahead and chilled, covered. Bring maple glaze to room temperature before proceeding.)

In another small saucepan heat half of glaze over low heat until heated through to use as a sauce. Stir in remaining tablespoon lemon juice. Remove pan from heat and keep sauce warm, covered.

NOTE: If you simmer the glaze for the full 30 minutes it will be more of a basting sauce.  To use as a mop, divide the glaze into two equal portions after simmering for 5 - 10 minutes (long enough for the flavors to meld together). Simmer the second portion for the remaining 20 minutes and then add the last teaspoon of lemon juice. Serve as a side sauce.

The original recipe listed "Salt to taste". Since this recipe also contains soy sauce I omitted the salt altogether and replace the soy sauce with a "Low Sodium" Soy sauce.

If you choose to "spray" your mop, strain the sauce through some cheese cloth or pour though a fine mesh strainer to remove the garlic, ginger root and lemon zest.

Enjoy!!


----------



## deejaydebi

oooooooooooo that looks mighty tastey Dutch! 

How do you keep fish from sticking tot the grills? I tried that once and it ended up looking like a pile of red tuna.


----------



## gofish

Dutch,  

That slab o' salmon looks super!  Thats a great color.  I'm gonna have to try this out.  (Maybe for the Super Bowl)

Debi,
My salmon smokes have gone well with relatively no sticking to the grates.  I believe this has to do with not flipping it or moving it around like you may when grilling.  By the time its done, the skin gets crispy and will release from the grate.  I still use a spatula and 'baby' it on to the plate.  I guess a shot of Pam wouldnt hurt either.  Give it another try, that glaze looks amazing!


----------



## shellbellc

The glaze is awesome!!!!  This is my little man's fav.  I smoked a couple of filets the first time I used and he ate almost a whole filet!!!!  I used grade B maple syrup, you probably won't find it in a grocery store, maybe like a whole foods store.  I order it on-line through one of the many Vermont Maple syrup places.  Definitely a stronger maple flavor and color than grade A maple.  (Great on maple glazed turkey too!)


----------



## lovetosmoke

Sounds good Dutch I will have to try it.


----------



## gofish

Dutch

You were right on the money again!  That was some good stuff.

On my next go at it, I will divide the glaze in half and add some drained chunk pineapple to half.  (like you do in your beans)


----------



## crewdawg52

Doin some more of that "fishie" stuff for the mrs and me.  Brined for 3 hrs, dried, then put in the frig for 3 hrs on a cake rake.  Gonna smoke 'em for about 45 min (small cuts) with apple and cheery chips soaked and  foil wrapped on the the gas grill.  Salmon on the far side, foil wrapped chips over the burner (which will be on low).  So good!  Need to learn how to put pictures on the forum.............


----------



## crewdawg52

The finished prduct.


----------



## ddortman

this may be a silly question, but can you use the maple sauce for a brine?

If not, do you just baste with it while smoking?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## gofish

Dave

I would use a traditional brine.  The glaze is perfect for dipping & basting as a glaze.  A brine usually runs 1 cup of salt to a gallon of water then add your brown sugar and spices to taste.  Type brine in the search field and there are a bunch of variations ....... (most w/ exact measurements)

Give it a try, it is good stuff.  I struggled dealing with the shredding the ginger root ....... man that stuff fought my cheese shredder ....... maybe that was the problem!  I did a batch of non-brined salmon too and it was very good.

Enjoy, and keep us posted on your final product.


----------



## hillbillysmoker

Looks and sounds so good Dutch. I am putting it at the top of my "to do" list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dionysus

This looks great Dutch, definitely going to add this to my collection. Can't wait to try it.

Debi, if you put the fish on the grill skin side DOWN and leave it alone you should be OK. Sometimes you get lucky and the entire fillet will come away from the grill, but worst case, if the skin does stick, the fillet should lift away from the skin in one piece. Be carefull though it is delicate.  Also I usually give the grills a  coating of  something, either veg oil or Pam, whatever is handy.


----------



## elkhorn98

Dutch,

What temps do you cook it at?  When do you put the glaze on?  Do you still brine?


----------



## Dutch

Between 200-225*

After the 1st 15 minutes.

The salmon has been swimming in the ocean all it's life, doesn't need a brine unless you are curing it and using a cold smoke.


----------



## two much smoke

This is my first post and I am fairly new to smoking. Do you just baste the fish with this recipe or do you marinate the fish in it and if so for how long?

Do you also baste and if so at what point.


----------



## Dutch

The sauce is not a marinade; use the sauce for basting and begin basting after the first 15 minutes.


----------



## shellbellc

If you never tried this you must!  My son has been making this for years now!  He loves when I bring home a salmon filet, he knows he's cooking!


----------



## psalzman

I went and ate at a place called Rodney's Seafood in Vancouver (they have one in Toronto too) they had something called Haida Candy.  It was a dryer salmon cut in sticks, that I believe was made with maple.  Does anyone know if this tastes like that?


----------



## vlap

Just found this glaze again. I might be doing this glaze today or maybe try something a lil more tropical.

Figured I would say thanks again for posting this great glaze though.


----------



## curious aardvark

Glaze looks great. 
Quick addendum:
OR you can use a magic bullet/genie/very good blender and just blend it to liquid consistency. This is probably what I'd do :-)


----------



## joneser

I tried this glaze this weekend and I can't thank you enough, Dutch. This glaze won me a ton of compliments, so I'd like to tip my hat to you! Excellent glaze, my new favorite way to eat Salmon!


----------



## firewillie77

did this for superbowl....all I can say is it is great!!


----------



## downstatesmoker

Looks great.  Gonna try using this, this weekend.


----------



## ajthepoolman

I am very impressed with this glaze Dutch!  I whipped up a batch and mopped it every 30 minutes on my salmon.  I was a bit skeptical when it was cooking, as the soy sauce was overpowering the smell of the other ingredients.  But the product put on the fish with a hint of cherry wood smoke is an excellent flavor!

Well done my friend!


----------



## silverwolf636

Just picked up some salmon at the grocer. Gonna give it a try.  Thanx Dutch
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## Dutch

I've had a couple of people ask me about this Maple Glaze so I thought that I would give it a bump.

Enjoy the smoke!


----------



## mikesr

I've got some Steelhead in the smoker right now over apple wood. Glaze is on the stove cooling.


----------



## meateater

Great recipe Dutch.


----------



## the smoke break

Hey Dutch... I posted this once, but my question disappeared, so I'll ask again. In the 90's I was stationed in Alaska and another soldier (from Alaska) invited me to have dinner at his parents home. They grilled some Salmon for me, and basted it in a sauce they called "Colby" or "Cody" sauce (may be variation of that spelling). IT was amazing, but I never knew what the sauce was made of. Do you happen to know if this is it, by chance? From reading the ingredients, it seems to fit the taste. I'm going to try it anyway, but it would be wonderful if this was it.


----------



## Dutch

I like to play around with different ingredients and this maple glaze is one of those things that I came up with. I didn't know there was a sauce out there that's similar.


----------



## the smoke break

Hey Dutch.... I'm not sure if it's similar at all, just the way the ingredients for it looks...it seems like it might have been a close match, but since you say you came up with it, then it's certainly not the sauce I was asking about. I was just wondering if it was.... Still looks great and plan on getting some salmon this weekend to try it out.


----------



## azbohunter

This is a little different than what I do but I have been gazing my salmon in the smoker w/ maple syrup for 4-5 years, it seems to be a favorite. I will try this one of these days with the extra spices.


----------



## shellbellc

Proud parent note, just got a text from my son, who just turned 24 and has his own home for about a year and a half, asking me for his salmon recipe.  I started using Dutch's maple glaze recipe years and years ago when my son was young, after the first time he owned it.  He just bought a smoker about two months ago.  I did something right raising him!! When he turned 8 I told him he was going to be responsible for a dinner every once in a while.  I wanted to make sure that when he had his own place he wouldn't be ordering pizza everynight.


----------



## fallguy

I used this recipe as a mop for smoked salmon a few years ago, now I am asked to use it every time a group of friends need smoked salmon, everyone loves it!


----------

